# Turbo Emblem



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got the new turbo emblem on part #96965731 and started the nite shades project. thats not going as well as i wanted. the front markers came out perfect but the inner tail lamps not so good. need to wet sand them and than polish back to gloss. got a few fish eyes! after i get them straight i will work on the outside tail lamps!
View attachment 5152
View attachment 5153


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

btw the turbo emblem was made for the turbo cruze and 220,000 were made in 2009...but they were never used on the cars. some were sent to the dealer ships per there auto parts ship system and now they are stuck with them. so far most dealerships are selling them for $3.65! they were going to sell for $23.65 but they were never used! funny cause the ver small turbocharged emblem on the ss cobalts sells for $19.65 for one!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Is this part number from gmpartsdirect. It's not showing any pics or details. Says its a plate and 2 bucks lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...good news is that it's, at least, a _genuine_ *GM* product...and not some plastic "import" item (wink,wink), even if it _was_ possibly "...made in China...".


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

dont know about gmpartsdirect but mine was only $2.20


tecollins1 said:


> Is this part number from gmpartsdirect. It's not showing any pics or details. Says its a plate and 2 bucks lol
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## djlucid (Apr 23, 2012)

shipping kills this @ gmpartsdirect. I will have to check out my local dealership


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i got mine off ebay...he had 12 left at about 11am today now after post he has "0" shipping was $0.85 maybe he will get more i dont know



djlucid said:


> shipping kills this @ gmpartsdirect. I will have to check out my local dealership


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

where did you get this at? i am looking to get one for my car, im thinking about getting a cobalt ss one if i cant find any others.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I. Want. It. Where do I get it?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I ordered one for myself and one for my friend Franks 2012 Cruze. I definitely like the way it looks!


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

Lookin good man! That's the same emblem on the TJin cruze. I was looking for that emblem. Thanks... I called my dealer, gave the listed part #, and voila. I ordered 4 of them. They will be here in a couple days. $7 CDN a piece though. I do get the employee discount, so like $5 a piece....whatever....
cheers eh!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Since spray tint is so delicate when applying and takes much skill to get a uniform coverage, ever thought of purchasing vinyl film instead? It comes out way better and cleaner.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes got no skill when it comes to paint. i did think of using the vinyl film but don't know much about it... unlike the paint can the film be removed? i am almost sure i am only going to do the inners...some people will not like it but i kinda do and the cops in southren maryland have nothing better to do...i do about 20 tint repair orders a day. if you have .01% over 35% tint they will make you remove it. so with that being said i would like to drive the car instaed of parking it on the side of the road with flashing light behind me! its funny...the inner lights don't really need to be there, so i can black them out if i want but the brake lights must be perfect. i some times wish i lived in the city! on avg. county and state cops write 5700 speeding tickets a day in the 2 county's i have to drive in! so i am going to do a lil wet sanding to see if i can get them more even and go from there.


evo77 said:


> Since spray tint is so delicate when applying and takes much skill to get a uniform coverage, ever thought of purchasing vinyl film instead? It comes out way better and cleaner.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This emblem is back on Ebay once more with a few left. I ordered a few even thought my car is still being built and should have it in another 5 weeks.
Here is the link.

2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze Turbo Emblem | eBay


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I like this one better, using my phone so I hope the link works.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHROME-BLUE...-ENGINE-MOTOR-SWAP-EMBLEM-BADGE-/370589230055

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would put it in mine, but ehem, you know...


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Though I really like the red & chrome too... I choose this one.

TURBO 3D Chrome Car Badge Sticker Decal Emblem Trunk Side Logo ABS Auto Adhesive | eBay








Find one, pick one, use one... displayed it proud! :yahoo:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Just bought mine! This is the same badge that the 1.4T Sonics come with. My sons girlfriend has a new black Sonic 1LT 6M with this same badge.


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

waaaay nicer

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=350497050011&index=17&nav=WATCHING&nid=41725693374


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

cruzershane said:


> waaaay nicer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is.... Go for it!


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

Ya but pricey! Cant put a price on beauty

Sent from my SGH-T989D using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Just called my dealer he had none in stock, but got it on order and will be coming in later today. :goodjob:


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Checked several Chevy dealers in the area and none had it in stock. Ordered one, price was $3.65 if I remember right. Same cost as the one on eBay after their shipping charge.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Dealer got itin but it had a cut long ways thru the middle of the badge like it got cut from a box razor when they were opening the box. So I had them put 2 more on order for me. +1 to my dealer. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UR2NOZ (Mar 10, 2012)

They are back ! Just ordered 2










Mouse over image to zoom

 


















































Seller: *Member id **faulknerchevroletgmpartssource*


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

UR2NOZ said:


> They are back ! Just ordered 2


I grabbed one as well.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought one of these from a dealership in PA through EBay on Monday. $3 and change after shipping! It arrived yesterday and I put it on last night! I like it!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorta begs the question: _"...why?.." _did GM decide NOT to put them on the cars?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sorta begs the question: _"...why?.." _did GM decide NOT to put them on the cars?


I'll tell you why. Because it seems just a bit out of place on the rear deck lid. Perhaps its the orangeish-red color of the letters. Or the size of the badge. Something about it just doesnt flow or zing like say the RS badge. And thats why they nixed it from production vehicles.

Don't get me wrong, the badge is nice but something like the 1.4 iTi turbo Holden badge or the Cobalt turbocharged badge seems more appropriate.

But thats just my 2 cents...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...these (from GMPartsDirect) seem to indicate the "TURBO" emblem is _actually_ from the *2012 Sonic *and _not_ from the 2011 or 2012 Cruze:

gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog

http://www.trademotion.com/schematics/C/CJ12700.gif


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I recieved my "Turbo" badge and installed it. I'm loving it!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

evo77 said:


> I'll tell you why. Because it seems just a bit out of place on the rear deck lid. Perhaps its the orangeish-red color of the letters. Or the size of the badge. Something about it just doesnt flow or zing like say the RS badge. And thats why they nixed it from production vehicles.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the badge is nice but something like the 1.4 iTi turbo Holden badge or the Cobalt turbocharged badge seems more appropriate.
> 
> But thats just my 2 cents...


Agreed here. The Cobalt turbocharged emblem is what I'm going with. Much more suitable for my taste, plus that ugly orange-red lettering would not mix well with most of the Cruze colors anyways. TETO though.


----------



## gregeshleman (Jan 6, 2011)

I have the turbocharged emblem on mine, the dealer I work for sells them on eBay. We also sell the red turbo emblem also.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## mmontini6289 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, I like my new turbo emblem, but I'm not 100% sold on it. But, for $3, worst case I take it off and order the 1.4ITI emblem.


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is my "Turbocharged" emblem:


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Call my dealer today and they told me they just recieved it. Picked them up a few hrs later. On my way there someone other the. The PR I spoke with called me to let me know they got it. Anyways will be installing them tomorrow along with the Matte Black Vinyl I orderd...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I like this one too!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

gregeshleman said:


> I have the turbocharged emblem on mine, the dealer I work for sells them on eBay. We also sell the red turbo emblem also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Can you post the link to they're eBay? I like this one the best .

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## gregeshleman (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-2012-Chevrolet-Cruze-1-4-Turbo-Turbocharged-Emblem-/221009176767

Here is the link


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The "turbocharged" badge looks microscopic. Needs to have a bigger font size. imo.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> The "turbocharged" badge looks microscopic. Needs to have a bigger font size. imo.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Yeah i didnt realize how small it really was.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I just bought the Turbo badge from grafxwerks. My car is imperial blue metallic and I got the badge in matte black. Subtle but I like it. I'll post a picture tomorrow when I get home.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I just bought the Turbo badge from grafxwerks. My car is imperial blue metallic and I got the badge in matte black. Subtle but I like it. I'll post a picture tomorrow when I get home.


That is a decal, but definitely post some pictures. Also I did not see if anyone else did but I can confirm that the part number is still in their system, and gm still has plenty sell. Called up my dealer Friday, he said 4.00$ shipped, and all.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Pandashh said:


> That is a decal, but definitely post some pictures. Also I did not see if anyone else did but I can confirm that the part number is still in their system, and gm still has plenty sell. Called up my dealer Friday, he said 4.00$ shipped, and all.


Yup definitely a decal, but I can't find a real emblem I really like.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Here are a few pictures. I'm undecided, I want people to see it but not have it stand out completely. But at least not in direct sunlight at some angles you can't even see it. I like it but I almost want it to be just a tad more "visible".


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Got mine from eBay in the mail today. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

i see we all seem to be putting them in the same spot, so thats good. here is a some-what distant shot of mine. (click to enlarge)


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

515cruze said:


> i see we all seem to be putting them in the same spot, so thats good. here is a some-what distant shot of mine. (click to enlarge)
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah I am putting mine under the passenger lights as well. I ordered two though so I can fabricate one on the grille


----------



## UR2NOZ (Mar 10, 2012)

Yep, ordered two from the same guy on ebay and got them today as well. I like the grill idea


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

UR2NOZ said:


> Yep, ordered two from the same guy on ebay and got them today as well. I like the grill idea


You can look at the menu but dont eat the food I called it first


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

I really like the sonic turbo badge and was thinking of getting 2 to run on the fenders, like where the RS badges are. 
But I reconsidered because I'm going to whole "sleeper" route. I wish i could get rid of the bowties too but with the hole in the trunk and the shape of the grill up front its just not to be.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Just got my turbocharged emblems from Ebay. At first I thought they were kind of cheesy being thin aluminum, but I think they actually look really good. Bought 4 for like 28 bucks, put one on the back and one on each front door. What do you guys think?


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Just got my turbocharged emblems from Ebay. At first I thought they were kind of cheesy being thin aluminum, but I think they actually look really good. Bought 4 for like 28 bucks, put one on the back and one on each front door. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5642
> View attachment 5643
> View attachment 5644
> ...


I like the emblems on the side but not the back..but where did you get that chevrolet overlay for the trunk???


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> I like the emblems on the side but not the back..but where did you get that chevrolet overlay for the trunk???


Got the overlay from grafxwerks.com. They have a bunch of other overlays also, great place.

And ya the back one seems a tad out of place to me, wish it looked a little more "factory". But I like it a lot better than anything else I can find.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

They look good. The back doesn't look bad but it is kinda long. Maybe if it just had turbo.
Did you try looking at other make/model badges?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> They look good. The back doesn't look bad but it is kinda long. Maybe if it just had turbo.
> Did you try looking at other make/model badges?


I've looked and nothing really appeals to me other than the ones I just put on or ones pretty similar. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the one on the trunk....if I get tired of mine and want to change, I may just go for it!

Here's my current badge:


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

I just got mine from my dealer $2.35. I just installed it on my cruze, but haven't taken a picture yet


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...would be helpful if *ALL* of the different "turbo" decals/plaques could be pictured on one page along with their vendors? What'cha you think?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I just ordered this one off of ebay, gonna put it either directly below the Cruze lettering or on the opposite side of the trunk.
View attachment 5642


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

how much was that one boats?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I like the one on the trunk....if I get tired of mine and want to change, I may just go for it!
> 
> Here's my current badge:


I like that one, I just don't wanna give away its only a 1.4l haha. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

About 11 bucks shipped.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I just ordered this one off of ebay, gonna put it either directly below the Cruze lettering or on the opposite side of the trunk.
> View attachment 5642


Same one I got. But modified for my Eco. Painted the letters Green to match Eco emblem and valve stems.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I just ordered this one off of ebay, gonna put it either directly below the Cruze lettering or on the opposite side of the trunk.
> View attachment 5642


I want one. Can you send me a link on e-bay?
Thanks


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

deerebilt said:


> Same one I got. But modified for my Eco. Painted the letters Green to match Eco emblem and valve stems.
> View attachment 5762


I think mine is different than yours. Mine is basically just thin aluminum where yours is a thick normal emblem. Or is that green one you have thin aluminum?

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

What happened that your lights came out so dull? mine came out as shiny and perfect as ever.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

just ordered two for my cruze


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

Jeremy Clarkson said:


> A turbo, exhaust gasses go into the turbocharger and spin it, with a supercharger, air goes in,witchcraft happens and you go faster.


/obligatory.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

silverls said:


> What happened that your lights came out so dull? mine came out as shiny and perfect as ever.


:signs053:


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know if I want to place them under the passenger light like others, grille, doors, or give meaning to those terrible plastic covers by the C pillar. 

How do you think the plastic cover would look with turbo in it? I am thinking of getting the GM mark of excellence for the driver's side door, so I may rule out the doors.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok so i took all the other turbo emblems off and went with this for GRAFXWerks.com they changed it up for me by thaking out the chevrolet and replacing it with TURBO as an over lay


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

The Sonic turbo models come with the red turbo badge.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I bought the red and chrome turbo badge (p/n 96965731) that a few are using but I saw the one on the Verano and I like it better.

Picture: Other - 2013-Buick-Verano-Turbo-badge.jpg

I plan on putting it right beside the Cruze badge and remove the LT badge. On gmautopartsdirect it is not listed GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item

Does anyone have a part number for it?


----------

